# English Mastiff neutering ???



## BIG JAKE (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a 6 month old male English Mastiff (JAKE) who is 100 pounds. He is well proportioned and a good size at his age for his breed. I have to get him neutered and my vet said that anytime after 6 months is fine. The only thing is I heard is that if I neuter him too early, he might not grow to his full potential. His mom is 180 and pop is 220 lbs. Now I do not intend to let him get fat, I feed him a quality food (CANIDAE) and he gets plenty of exercise. He looks great but I do not want to stunt his growth. Does anyone have any advise as to what a good age to neuter him is?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Really its just personal preference. Some say a good age for a giant breed is between 18 and 24 months. Really its just if you want to deal with the responsibility of an intact dog for that long. We are dealing with the neutering issue right now. My Lab is 19 months and I want to get him neutered and I thought it would be nice to just get them both done at the same time....but the bf and I are ping ponging back and forth about whether to wait a little longer for Uallis or not.

I personally think that 6 months is too young but others have different opinions about it.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I am one that thinks 6 months is too young for this giant breed. I am waiting until atleast 18 months to neuter my EM Otis. That is what I suggest, I know others think differently, though


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Off topic, but I was looking at the pictures of our EM's in our avatars! We have such a handsome bunch on this forum but I think we need a little girl added to the mix??? 

SDO--I'm nominating you!! (hehe...I'm so evil..)


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> Off topic, but I was looking at the pictures of our EM's in our avatars! We have such a handsome bunch on this forum but I think we need a little girl added to the mix???
> 
> SDO--I'm nominating you!! (hehe...I'm so evil..)



**looks around** ME?????
I wish
Not quite yet- Otis is way to immature yet lol
We do have a trio of beauties, though, thats for sure
Did you see his new little Mastiff buddy??? I was sooooooo wanting one 'till that meeting- he is not ready for something that small yet- and neither am I haha


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, I saw the pup...it made me want another even more because I can remember Uallis so clearly at that age. He was such a FUN puppy...he's still fun now...but just lazier...lol

I really wish I had the space in my house for another one. My house is just too small at this point. We are planning to add on to it at some point and then there will be NO stopping me from getting my little girl!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Big Jake...when do we get to see pictures???? He looks so great in your avatar picture and I want more!


----------



## BIG JAKE (Apr 3, 2008)

volleyballgk said:


> Big Jake...when do we get to see pictures???? He looks so great in your avatar picture and I want more!


I have tried to upload the pics I have of Jake to this website but it tells me that my pics are to big. I am a rookie at this and I have not figured out how to make my images smaller. As soon as I figure it out I will be posting pics of Jake.


----------

